# Coustellier saint blaise



## mtb-trialer (22. März 2004)

Weiß jemand was der kostet in ? Verschicken die auch nach D? Wie ist das mit zoll? was meint ihr wie lange das dauert bis der da wäre?


----------



## ChrisKing (22. März 2004)

Zoll is nich, is ja alles innerhalb EU.
Was der in Euro kostet, kannst dir doch ausrechnen.. 495 pfund, sind so 740 Euro. 
Aus UK würd ich nich bestellen, weil Wechselgebühren anfallen.. Wenn dann bestell direkt aus Frankreich, die "Coust" Firma vertreibt des Zeug alles. Musst halt mal dem Michel Coustellier ne Mail schicken und fragen wies auschaut.
Dauern wirds vielleicht 1-2 Wochen. Kommt auch drauf an auf welche Art es geschickt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (22. März 2004)

Mit welcher gabel außer fournales könnte man den rahemn denn noch fahren, ohne die geo zu verhuntzen?


----------



## Levelboss (22. März 2004)

Du willst wohl "das Original" haben?


----------



## ChrisKing (22. März 2004)

mtb-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher gabel außer fournales könnte man den rahemn denn noch fahren, ohne die geo zu verhuntzen?



naja da die fournales so 400 is, würd ich die koxx forx nehmen.


----------



## aramis (22. März 2004)

Was gefällt dir denn am Pitbull nicht?


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. März 2004)

Zoo würd auch passen oder Brisa oder Fatty oder....


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. März 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Was gefällt dir denn am Pitbull nicht?


Zu kurz......


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. März 2004)

Naja werde dann warscheinlich aufs lange zoo warten.....


----------



## aramis (22. März 2004)

Was heißt zu kurz?

Will dir da nicht reinreden oder so, aber meinste wirklich, dass du wegen 2cm am Radstand gleich so viel höher tippen kannst? Das nimmt sich doch eh nicht viel (genau genommen gar nix ).
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mit dem 1060er glücklich werden. Is doch ein schickes Radl!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. März 2004)

Da hat der ARA recht... also es stimmt wohl, das ein unterschied zwischen 1030 und z.B. 1090 sicherlich stark bemerkbar ist aber ich sag mal zwischen 1080 und 1060 würd ich jetzt nicht den unterschied sehen, denn was das lange an evtl. Vorteilen bringt hat es auch wieder Nachteile... also ich für meinen Teil hätte auch gern ein längeres Rad aber eigentlich kann ich mich mit den 1030 Radstand nicht beschweren, denn so viele nach teile hat das nicht.(tippen geht trotzdem sehr geil...   ...8.... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (23. März 2004)

Naja ich finde schon das man 2 cm merkt! Ich werde mir das lange zoo holen! Ist schon nen geiles bike und ich komm auch super drauf klar! Vielleicht ist das ja ohne gussets........


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2004)

Unsinnige Geldverschwendung...


----------



## Levelboss (23. März 2004)

@ Robi & Aramis

 Ihr seid auch beide nicht gerade die Größten (das ist nicht als Angriff gegen euch gemeint), aber ich würde mich z.B. über jeden Millimeter mehr Radstand freuen, weil die zusätzliche Länge einfach mehr Bewegungsfreiheit bietet.





			
				mtb-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich finde schon das man 2 cm merkt! Ich werde mir das lange zoo holen! Ist schon nen geiles bike und ich komm auch super drauf klar! Vielleicht ist das ja ohne gussets........



Warum, stören manche Gussets etwa?  

Kauf Dir das lange Pitbull, das passt zu deiner Größe einfach besser als das kurze.


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. März 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum, stören manche Gussets etwa?
> 
> .


Ne. Sind aber hässlich!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2004)

Macht jeder mm wirklich soeinen Unterschied!?

Du kannst zwar die Kannte (naja nicht Kante ihr wisst schon wie ichs meine) demnach weiter oben Treffen aber du brauchst trotzdem immer noch mehr Körperschwung denke ich!?


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. März 2004)

Beim dranstellen und hochreißen hats z.b. auch vorteile! Man kann an viel höheren sachen dranstehen!Was schon mal grundvoraussetzung ist...
Beim tipppen ist die radlänge auch wichtig! Je länger das rad desto so höher die kanten die man noch gegen die kante tippen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2004)

Ja aber du musst trotzdem immer mehr am Bike reissen können, selbst wenn du dein Vorderrad auf ne 1,5meter Kante stellen kannst heist das nch lange nciht das das dadurch leichter geht... oder !?


----------



## tommytrialer (23. März 2004)

man muss für seine körpergrößse den passenden radstand finden. große personen können mit langen radständen besser fahren weil sie mehr bewegungsfreiheit haben...und deshalb besser tippen können.


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber du musst trotzdem immer mehr am Bike reissen können, selbst wenn du dein Vorderrad auf ne 1,5meter Kante stellen kannst heist das nch lange nciht das das dadurch leichter geht... oder !?


ne, aber ich kriegs es wenigstens schon mal drauf!


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. März 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> man muss für seine körpergrößse den passenden radstand finden. große personen können mit langen radständen besser fahren weil sie mehr bewegungsfreiheit haben...und deshalb besser tippen können.


   so ist das und nicht anders!


----------



## biker ben (25. März 2004)

also ich glaub ich hau mir jetzt noch ein kettenglied in die kette und setze dann meine nabe 2cm nach hinten das geht grade noch bei den ausfallenden, dann hätte ich auch 1080mm radstand.bin mal gespannt ob da ein unterschied ist und ob das diese filigranen ausfallenden auch aushalten.


----------



## ph1L (25. März 2004)

Wie lang sind dann die Kettenstreben mit der Nabenposition?


----------



## aramis (25. März 2004)

Auf jeden Fall zu lang und deswegen isses total sinnlos. Kamma überhaupt gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Mai 2004)

kann man den Rahmen denn jetzt irgendwo bestellen? auf der coustellier.co.uk steht immer nur was von Pre-Orders! oder gibt es noch nen anderen shop wo man die bekommt?


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Mai 2004)

http://www.factionbike.com/coust.html   hier zum beispiel sehe ich gerade....

für 950 $ ....  ich glaub die spinnen.

für 750  in franzreich...naja ich weiss net. da bleib ich lieber beim levelboss


----------



## aramis (6. Mai 2004)

Kann es sein, dass der bissl massiver ist als der Zoo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (6. Mai 2004)

ja ne...auf den piktschas von der us-seite, da kommt der mir mega fett und massive vor!


----------



## tobsen (6. Mai 2004)

es wird ziemlich bald n D import geben.


----------



## mtb-trialer (6. Mai 2004)

und wer macht den?


----------



## derfuss (6. Mai 2004)

ja, wer übernimmt den D-import???
nichts gegen mein echo aber der coustellier-frame wär schon ein traum...


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Mai 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> es wird ziemlich bald n D import geben.



wer denn & wann denn?


----------



## interlock (7. Mai 2004)

kann ja nur der jan sein.


----------



## derfuss (7. Mai 2004)

das wäre ne feine sache


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Mai 2004)

au ja...das wär zu schöööön....


----------



## aramis (7. Mai 2004)

Nee, da kommen auch noch ein paar mehr in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (7. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, da kommen auch noch ein paar mehr in Frage.



aber welche verrätst du uns nicht?!


----------



## aramis (7. Mai 2004)

Na, Will oder Krumbiegel zum Beispiel.


----------



## robs (7. Mai 2004)

Jau, der Will schimpft ja immer auf die Echos und Zoos     Und ist immer so begeistert von der Fahrtechnik von Coustellier (zurecht)...  da kann es schon sein dass der neben Koxx auch die Coustellier-Frames importiert.


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Mai 2004)

wer issen dieser "Will" ? den shop kenn ich bestimmt, kann ihn aber unter Will nicht zuordnen.


----------



## robs (7. Mai 2004)

Joachim Will, hat sich wohl erst vor kurzem selbständig gemacht, importiert Koxx und mit der Zeit immer mehr Zubehör...    

Hab mit ihm in Werl über die Koxx Forxx gesprochen und ihm dann ne mail geschickt auf die er nicht geantwortet hat...  die adresse kam von seiner Visitenkarte, aber man kann ihn auch anrufen.

Netter Kerl mit wirklich know how möchte ich mal behaupten.


Er ist:  "Trialkommission und Teammanager Trial des Bundes Deutscher Radfahrer, Fachwart Trial im Hessischen Radfahrverband und MSC Melsungen 1927 e.V."


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Mai 2004)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen   
der Joachim Will ist ein sehr kompetenter typ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (9. Mai 2004)

Ist aber sehr überzeugt von Koxx und läuft wirklich weg wenn man abends am Notebook ein Zoo-Video anschmeißt


----------



## interlock (9. Mai 2004)

und wat stellt der sich so an? is doch eh alles dat selbe china zeuch.  da sche!ß ich drauf ob da koxx, zoo oder echo draufsteht.


----------



## aramis (9. Mai 2004)

Der vertickt aber Koxx.


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Mai 2004)

also bei koxx-bikes handelt es sich um extrem hochwertige materialien, die in den modernsten französischen firmen verarbeitet werden. alle rahmen werden von einem mann handgeschweißt! nach der auslese werden nur noch die schönsten und besten prachtstücke für den verkauf freigegeben.

Das ist bei ZOO! nicht so...


----------



## Hanxs (10. Mai 2004)

Sehr ironisch!!!


----------



## Levelboss (10. Mai 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> also bei koxx-bikes handelt es sich um extrem hochwertige materialien, die in den modernsten französischen firmen verarbeitet werden. alle rahmen werden von einem mann handgeschweißt! nach der auslese werden nur noch die schönsten und besten prachtstücke für den verkauf freigegeben.
> 
> Das ist bei ZOO! nicht so...




 Träum weiter!


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Mai 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> also bei koxx-bikes handelt es sich um extrem hochwertige materialien, die in den modernsten französischen firmen verarbeitet werden. alle rahmen werden von einem mann handgeschweißt! nach der auslese werden nur noch die schönsten und besten prachtstücke für den verkauf freigegeben.
> 
> Das ist bei ZOO! nicht so...





wo haste denn den scheiß her??


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Mai 2004)

Traumtänzer soll man träumen lassen. Aber süss was manche so glauben.


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Mai 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Traumtänzer soll man träumen lassen. Aber süss was manche so glauben.


...(  ) ... war ja auch tierisch ernst gemeint!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Mai 2004)

Ja von mir auch...Schlingsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

